# Felted Owl soap



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm in love with felted soap, and I've been playing around with needle felting before doing the wet felting. 

This little owl is my favourite yet! Has anyone else been felting soap?


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 1, 2015)

That's a hoot!


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 1, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> That's a hoot!



WHO else can believe you made that pun?


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 1, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> WHO else can believe you made that pun?




We're just two birds of a feather.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 2, 2015)

You have me hOWLing over here!


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 2, 2015)

This is starting to get pretty fowl.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 2, 2015)

What do you call an owl magician?


Hooooodini


----------



## Susie (Nov 2, 2015)

I love puns, I don't give a hoot what you think!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2015)

Your creation transcends fly-by-night!  Whoot hoot!


----------



## Cactuslily (Nov 2, 2015)

I see everyone's in the right place. Birds of a feather...


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 2, 2015)

Groan....

Wildcraft, your owl is great! I'm going to try felting some soap tonight, but no designs, just colors.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 2, 2015)

And quite the flock.  That's really cute.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hoot! I mean woot! Really nice job of felting.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 2, 2015)

I won't contribute to the puns here but I will pay you a compliment. 

I love your little owl soap! It is simply adorable.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 2, 2015)

How long did it take you to sew the owl?


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am really impressed with your felting, it is just beautiful. Nicely done!


----------



## PrairieLights (Nov 2, 2015)

Adorable!!!


----------



## golden_seal (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been meaning to do this for awhile. It's sooo cute! Just need to get panty hose  mine most likely won't be as complicated as yours though. Lol. I love it.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 2, 2015)

JayJay said:


> How long did it take you to sew the owl?


Thank you everyone. ☺ This little guy probably took me about an hour, hour and a half to needle felt, then a few rounds of wet felting with the soap. 

It has definitely taken several months of trying different techniques to get ones that actually look like animals. It was also tricky at first to make sure I didn't wreck designs when I started wet felting. 

I'm a little embarrassed to post this one but it's good for a laugh, this was a moose I made for a friend's daughter as a thank you.  I daresay I've improved since then.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 2, 2015)

That is adorable! Why be embarrassed, it looks great.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 3, 2015)

Wildcraft_Garden said:


> Thank you everyone. ☺ This little guy probably took me about an hour, hour and a half to needle felt, then a few rounds of wet felting with the soap.
> 
> It has definitely taken several months of trying different techniques to get ones that actually look like animals. It was also tricky at first to make sure I didn't wreck designs when I started wet felting.
> 
> I'm a little embarrassed to post this one but it's good for a laugh, this was a moose I made for a friend's daughter as a thank you.  I daresay I've improved since then.



The moose is very cute as well! You are talented!


----------

